# Wacker Rammer BS 50-2 (WON'T START)



## edhunt0r (May 18, 2018)

I work for a local Township and we have this Tamper that is hard starting, backfires when trying to start some times and when it does start it bogs and stalls when raising idle speed. Took carb off and cleaned it and same issue. Not too familiar with small equipment.
Any input would be helpful. 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I would start from scratch and retune the carb. I assume you can adjust the low and high idle jets? Yes? Start with the idle and get the idle running well and then do the high speed with the engine reving.

If you still bet back firing I would check the flywheel key and check it out to make sure it has not sheared. But I am Not sure how that would happen in a tamper.


----------

